# Apistogramma - Where to buy. ASAP.



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

So. I've been relying on a certain fish store to ship in Apistogramma Cockatouties (sp) and Agasaiezzi (sp). However, the fish store tends to just give me excuses saying that they will be available next week. This has been probably going on for about the last month. Out of respect for the fish store, I will not mention their name. So, I am at the point where I have an empty fish tank for the last month and I really want to get them in there. Therefore, I am trying to post this thread to find out where else in the general Toronto area I can purchase these a fish. 

If anyone here knows where I can pick up some juvenile fish. Please let me know. I am willing to pick them up this weekend if they are open. Hopefully I can get a pair, male and female. 

I apologize if this is hard to read, I am driving and using Siri to type this in.

So, if you can private message me that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

BA Mis'ga is selling them cheap.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Tropicana, was breeding them, but I believe he is up north a bit.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the information. 

I'm on hold with Big Al's Missisauga. 

I'll send Tropicana a Private Message.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw. Big Al's put me on hold and they hung up on me after 14 minutes. Haha. 
They have the Double Red Agasaezi though. 

I'll see if Tropicana has any.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I saw some pairs today on list from Florida, usually what is on the Florida list will be on the Canadian list in about two weeks.

Unfortunately I am not brining in any fish until after the summer.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

If it's the same store I'm thinking of...yeah, I'm waiting for them to get Apistos too...I saw the ones at BA Mississauga, but they looked pretty "meh" compared to some of the beautiful ones I saw at...ahem...unnamed store last summer. I'm still holding out!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

malajulinka said:


> If it's the same store I'm thinking of...yeah, I'm waiting for them to get Apistos too...I saw the ones at BA Mississauga, but they looked pretty "meh" compared to some of the beautiful ones I saw at...ahem...unnamed store last summer. I'm still holding out!


Ahem! Which store? ;D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*big als missauga*

i was there yesterday they had double red aggazzi $11.99 a pair but not for sale yet


----------

